# Nightmares?



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello. I was curious as to whether or not hedgehogs have dreams/nightmares. Some days, Milo will be napping, and I'll hear him make little squeak noises. They aren't cries or huffs or pops, just as if he's sort of whimpering. He seems fine once I wake him up and never showed any signs of pain or being unhealthy. And just now, he is sleeping next to me, and all of a sudden he stood up his quills and started huffing and such, while he was sleeping. I woke him up, and he was fine. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

MissCarlyRenee said:


> Hello. I was curious as to whether or not hedgehogs have dreams/nightmares. Some days, Milo will be napping, and I'll hear him make little squeak noises. They aren't cries or huffs or pops, just as if he's sort of whimpering. He seems fine once I wake him up and never showed any signs of pain or being unhealthy. And just now, he is sleeping next to me, and all of a sudden he stood up his quills and started huffing and such, while he was sleeping. I woke him up, and he was fine. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


Awwww poor guy. Wonder what he's dreaming about


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup! Hedgies dream!  It can be the most adorable thing...and the most terrifying thing, too! I love it when Brillo is napping with me and his little feet twitch or his mouth makes smacking noises...digging for mealies? Hehe.  A couple times, though, he's done the hedgie scream of death in his sleep.  He was fine upon waking...but he must have had a bad dream. lol, maybe he broke his wheel or couldn't find his bugs? :lol:


----------

